# Animal Welfare



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

This coming Saturday, 25th, there is a meeting taking place, 'Stop Animal Abuse and Improve Animal Welfare in Cyprus' at St Barnabas Church, Limassol, at 11am prompt until 1pm.

Guest speaker will be Kyriacos Kyriacou.

More info can be found on their Facebook page.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

This meeting was very well attended yesterday. People from all nationalities and backgrounds.

Lots of areas were covered and a web page is to be created solely for the campaign to help change the attitude towards abused animals in Cyprus.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

please let us know the web site details


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

As soon as I am aware of the details I will share.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

They need to have a Facebook page as well as a web page. The message can be spread far quicker and wider that way. I believe there are already existing pages with similar aims.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/348872361887127/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/656233331084056/

The is no doubt that an educational approach to this problem is the best way forward but it will be a long term effort.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> They need to have a Facebook page as well as a web page. The message can be spread far quicker and wider that way. I believe there are already existing pages with similar aims.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/348872361887127/
> 
> ...



This is really one of the problems. There is MUCH MOORE groups on FB. How find them. I really hope that someone would collect all this testimonials on one page. Then you could see how widespread it is.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> This is really one of the problems. There is MUCH MOORE groups on FB. How find them. I really hope that someone would collect all this testimonials on one page. Then you could see how widespread it is.
> 
> Anders


But that is preaching to the converted. We know how severe the problem is. What is needed is an education program to teach:

1. That animals should not be treated cruelly and explain what cruelty is.

2. What correct housing, feeding, exercising and caring entails.

3. That animal training is essential and should be motivational training not punishment based training.

4. That the Church's attitude to animals is outdated and incorrect.

This must reach out to the hunters, breeders, trainers and others. They are difficult to reach and will be reluctant to change which is why the process will be a slow one. It needs to be a repetitive, highly reinforced program ideally from the Government.

Sadly most of the existing groups are dealing with the problems and not the cause, despite their best intentions.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a Facebook page, but as a technophobe I don't know how to display it on here....sorry.
Stop Animal Abuse and Improve Animal Welfare in Cyprus is the title, on there it gives the key points for improvement, including education and representation and advisor to the President.

It will a long process, no-one is in doubt on that one, but there has to be a start so the ball is rolling. 

At the meeting, the chair were asking for volunteers to form a steering committee, of the large response, one was a female Cypriot lawyer and another a female Cypriot vet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Here it comes

https://www.facebook.com/events/195550257316090/

Anders


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> But that is preaching to the converted. We know how severe the problem is. What is needed is an education program to teach:
> 
> 1. That animals should not be treated cruelly and explain what cruelty is.
> 
> ...


No Pete, it is for the people who make the laws in this country, who need to be shown something they are already aware of in a very brutal way. Perhaps then they can take some action to stop it.

There is already laws in place, but no one bothers about them.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Anders !!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I totally disagree. We live in a world that has been polluted with laws punishing people for everything determined to be wrong by politicians. Most of these laws are aimed at a minority and degrade the lives of the majority.

For laws to be obeyed people need to understand the benefit of the law and this takes place by education.

As an example when seat belts became law in the UK there was a great deal of resistance and defiance. It was a government education campaign, many will remember "Clunk, Click", that convinced the majority. Graphic pictures of the damage caused when not wearing belts was also part of this process and gradually this law and it's good effects are obeyed by the overwhelming majority as they can see the benefits. The knock-on effect of this was to see virtually no resistance to the child car seat laws.

If you enforce laws purely on the basis of punishment the perpetrators will seek ways around them, tying up the legal process and preventing justice. This is not to say the law should not be enforced or exist but in the case in question do you honestly believe that someone who, through their upbringing, Church teaching and parents' attitudes is going to stop being cruel to animals because of the risk of a fine? I believe not but I do believe that, in time, if that person and his peers are made to see the error of their ways and see alternative ways to treat animals there will be a gradual change in attitude. Only then will the law become a deterrent.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I totally disagree. We live in a world that has been polluted with laws punishing people for everything determined to be wrong by politicians. Most of these laws are aimed at a minority and degrade the lives of the majority.
> 
> For laws to be obeyed people need to understand the benefit of the law and this takes place by education.
> 
> ...


I agree that it will take a lot of time and education to change this culture, and in the meantime a lot of animals will die. 
But to push so the existing laws a followed can only be done from the top.

I don't accept that the police just laugh at you when you present them with a bag of poisoned meat under their nose Christmas Eve.

The proposal from the minister in charge that this should be something for the normal police is just crap, it need to be dedicated and educated people. Like in UK and many other countries

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

PeteandSylv said:


> I totally disagree. We live in a world that has been polluted with laws punishing people for everything determined to be wrong by politicians. Most of these laws are aimed at a minority and degrade the lives of the majority.
> 
> For laws to be obeyed people need to understand the benefit of the law and this takes place by education.


Spot on Pete.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Pam n Dave said:


> Spot on Pete.


As I understand the spot on is that you agree that animal cruelty is right so we don't need any laws against it. Or am I wrong?

Anders


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to cheer up the discussion


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> As I understand the spot on is that you agree that animal cruelty is right so we don't need any laws against it. Or am I wrong?
> 
> Anders


You couldn't be more wrong.

Where have I indicated or suggested that animal cruelty is right?

I suggest you read the posts again and understand them properly. I'll happily answer any queries you have with language if necessary.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that my colloquialisms are getting in the way Anders. I totally agree with Pete’s quoted passage in my previous posting.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

As a follow up meeting against animal abuse in Cyprus, the Paphos branch of supporters are holding a meeting at the Crown Hotel, Coral Bay on Sunday 2nd March, registration is at 11am and the meeting starts at 11.30.

The guest speaker will be Kyriacos Kyriaco, who chaired the January event in Limassol, supporters from the Polis area will also attend.

It is hoped that, shortly, all the various support groups will be under one name for added impact and pressure on the Government. In the meantime any information for Paphos area can be found on Voice for Animals; Paphos. Face Book page or contact Christine on 99025780.

The event will be advertised in the local press.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The Voice for Animals Facebook page that came up on my search is US based. Could you publish the exact address for the Facebook page please?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

No sorry, that is the info I was given and as a non FB user, don't know the first thing about it, but sure someone will supply it in due course.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I have tried it and got straight on.....!

Voice For Animalsaphos


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Geraldine said:


> I have tried it and got straight on.....!
> 
> Voice For Animalsaphos


Me too!

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, got it now thank you. I didn't enter "Paphos" expecting their search to show all options.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MartynKSA said:


> please let us know the web site details


The anti-abuse against animals website is up and running.

Animal Party Cyprus | Fighting for the rights of ALL Animals to be included in the Cyprus political system!


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> The anti-abuse against animals website is up and running.
> 
> Animal Party Cyprus | Fighting for the rights of ALL Animals to be included in the Cyprus political system!


Thanks Geraldine

Just another nail to hammer into the coffin of Anima Abuse in Cyprus, I'm afraid; last week our little whippet cross was shot- DEAD.

She'd managed to get out of the garden (she was only gone 10 minutes) and was seen by a neighbour at the bottom of our close, near a Cypriot house. My wife found her dead there when she realised she was missing.

We're trying not to draw any conclusions, but it seems pretty obvious really.

Needless to say, paradise is very much lost at the moment


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Martin I am so sorry to hear about your dog, as you say, another nail in their coffin, it is almost daily now I am hearing sad stories.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your sad loss Martyn

I just cannot understand what goes through peoples minds when they do horrible things like that.
We have just discovered that a neighbour 4 doors down from us has erected a mist net on land behind his house to catch migrating birds: We have some lovely neighbours but this particular one is really horrible and our immediate neighbour who is Cypriot suspects he poisoned his cats so we are very reluctant to do anything about this as we could end up with our dog and cat being poisoned. 
I have however reported it anonymously


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts

As I said elsewhere, it is a mind-set that is very difficult to understand


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually anyone who has dogs or cats on their property would be very foolish risk getting on bad side of any Cypriot as they risk the animals lives. Poisoned meat can easily find its way over a fence or wall, no matter how high or supposedly secure it is.

Veronica


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

When we came to Cyprus in 2004 we hoped that when we had settled in we would be able to have a dog (preferably two labradors) but soon decided that it wasn't worth it, even though we feel our lives are incomplete without canine company. 

Over the years we have made many friends by saying hello to the labrador first and then speaking to the humans! Luckily we have 2 living within walking distance of our apartment so we can get our labrador fix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> When we came to Cyprus in 2004 we hoped that when we had settled in we would be able to have a dog (preferably two labradors) but soon decided that it wasn't worth it, even though we feel our lives are incomplete without canine company.
> 
> Over the years we have made many friends by saying hello to the labrador first and then speaking to the humans! Luckily we have 2 living within walking distance of our apartment so we can get our labrador fix.


If you need a bigger fix sometime you have to come and visit us at the boarding. Here is always 5-6 dogs and at least 1 labrador all the time, our own Rocky

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

After the first meeting I attended in February campaigning against the treatment of animals in Cyprus, the team of volunteers have been working hard to make this the year of change for the animals welfare.

A new organisation has been created to represent the animals best interests in this country. 

Called the Animal Party Cyprus, (APC) it's aim is to be a driving force of all the agencies concerned with abuse. 

If you care enough about the neglected, abused and starving animals of Cyprus please take a look, although in it's infancy, it promises to be the light at the end of the tunnel in this year of change.


Home

FB Animal Party Cyprus

[email protected]


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd like to support this with my vote in the Euro Elections but the web page instructions are as clear as mud with missing links, missing phone number and a confusing spelling conflict.

This really does need to be sorted and made into as simple an operation as possible.

I'm expressing this on here as well as informing them.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

In view of the last post, as I was in Paphos, I went into the Citizens Advice Bureau with my passport and residency slip. I was in and out in 20 minutes, forms for both EU elections and the Municipal elections in 2016, completed by their accommodating staff.


----------

